# Starting a 55 gallon bee shrimp tank



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

So since my c02 disaster I have decided to go ahead and dedicate the tank for some bee shrimp. I have 5 ottos and 9 bee shrimp right now. My stats:

water temp 24-25 C
pH 6.6
KH 7
GH 14 (SD water is pretty hard)
Ammonia/Nitrite 0
Nitrate 10 ppm
Phoshphate 5 ppm
CO2 roughly 20 ppm

Two 96 Watt 6700K/10000K for 6 hours a day
dosing nitrates, phosphates, and micros using EI for a 20 Gallon (slowing the dosing for the shrimp's sake)

I just bought a glass ash tray and put some of that Hikari crab cuisine in it. The shrimp right now are pretty non-active. I have seen 3 molts already (been about a week) but they are always hiding underneath my driftwood in the dark. Should I be worried about this hiding/inactive behavior? I know the hard water is not ideal, but it shouldn't be the root cause.

I have mostly java fern, riccia, amazon sword, and some moss attached to the driftwood. Are there plants necessary for bee shrimp to help them feel more comfortable?

Here is a pic of where the shrimp hide:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...files/1/3/9/3/4/shrimphidingspot_original.jpg

Let me know if you guys can figure out these bees. thanks


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I'd try removing the ottos and see if the shrimp come out of hiding. Could be that they view the fish as a predator and are hiding from them.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Kris,
Thinking about it...hold off on phosphates for a bit. Get them under control with some water changes. See if that makes them any happier.


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mike, no more phosphates or nitrates? or just the phosphates? I can slow co2 and all ferts for a bit and see if that helps. Im sure the plants wouldn't like it...but they can take it. The tank right now is dedicated to making the bee shrimp happy, so I'll do what I can. 

I just did roughly a 50% waterchange and I didn't add any ferts besides the co2 going in right now. Ill stop ferts and hopefully that will help. And the shrimp have not looked at the food yet....


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd keep the nitrates where they are, but hold off on phosphates. I want to see it decrease to at least 2ppm.

When was the last time you measured KH and GH?


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

KH and GH I tested about 2 days ago before this last water change, which was today. So those numbers have kept pretty constant. 

Ok I will keep the nitrates and stop the phosphates for now and see how that goes. Ill decrease the co2 a tiny bit as well...to try and limit the effect on the shrimp.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

When I stuck a chunk of driftwood in my shrimp tank, they gravitated and would hide underneath. They hid for about 2 weeks and then ventured out to the open tank. If they aren't dying then things are okay. My guess is they are just getting comfortable in their environment.

-John N.


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

Its understandable that they are hiding I guess. One of the shrimp was chowing down on one of the pellets I gave them this weekend. So atleast they are getting a hint of the available food. Hopefully by next weekend I can ring the dinner bell and they'll start eating.


----------

